# Thunderlizard Cavalry WIP



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

So I really wanted to run Thunderwolf Cavalry in my Space Wolves list but I unfortunately do not want to shell out 240$ for 6 Canis models. I originally looked at using the wolf riders from the fantasy range but they ended up being too small - I use them as fenrisian wolves now. So, instead I came up with using Cold One's - they were an almost perfect fit with minor leg breaking/pinning required. I used the Cold One Riders box and the Spaces Wolves box. One has a Thunder Hammer and the rest are bare bones (pretty killy unit already without making it expensive). The lord is riding a carnasaur from the fantasy range wielding a Frost Axe.

The basic back story (very quickly) is that the original wolf mounts were lost during a campaign on a nearby death planet. The riders improvised by using the reptilian serpents that nearly overrun the planet. The lord was essentially born by proving his prowess in battle by taming the largest of the lizards. Etc Etc.

These are still a WIP as I plan on adding chains and reposing a bit.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha crack up as man. nice conversions looking forward to seeing them painted


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Look good from here and a nice idea. They`d go well with a Salamanders theme. 

Any close ups btw?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Slick stuff, they are looking very nice...will be following this one.

I've been looking at sticking one of my sallies characters on a carnosaur for ages - seen it done a few times but the pose you've done here is my favourite.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Nice job I can't wait until there all painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I gotta say that I LIKE that. I have used the Carnosaur myself for a similar conversion but the cold ones didn't look like they would fit. Good to know.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha crack up as man. nice conversions looking forward to seeing them painted


Hehe, thanks man!



bobss said:


> Look good from here and a nice idea. They`d go well with a Salamanders theme.
> 
> Any close ups btw?


Yeah, they would also go well with Salamanders! I can get you some closeups later tonight when I'm off work. Keep an eye out!



Varakir said:


> Slick stuff, they are looking very nice...will be following this one.
> 
> I've been looking at sticking one of my sallies characters on a carnosaur for ages - seen it done a few times but the pose you've done here is my favourite.


Thanks man, his frost axe really lends itself to the dynamic action style pose!



robinson said:


> Nice job I can't wait until there all painted.


Keep an eye out, I need to finish a dreadnought first but once that's done I'll be starting on these guys.



The Wraithlord said:


> I gotta say that I LIKE that. I have used the Carnosaur myself for a similar conversion but the cold ones didn't look like they would fit. Good to know.


The cold ones fit really well actually. I had to do a bit of carving on the inside of the SW legs and 1 or 2 needed to be pinned but for the most part it was maybe an hour of work to mount them.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

A guy at my local store did this same thing. It looks awesome.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They do look pretty damn awesome. Looking forward to seeing these painted up.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Bah! You beat me too it! Nice too see that it works now!
I've been on the brink of making a salamander force, almost all mounted, on cold ones.
all in all though, I like it very much. Veeeeery much.
The only thing that I would do differently would be to position the legs in such a way that it looks like they could jump right off of the mount and land on a tank (Bent legs, arched back, maybe one shoulder above the other). Also, I would replace the bolt pistols with a hand holding on to the neck of the mount.
But remember, It's your project, not mine. Just some constructive criticism. 
I'll be watching this with some earnest.
+ rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The carnosaur conversion is magnificent, as are all the cold ones. Very well executed.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Great looking start. Wish I had seen this before I made my Driders for my IW's. I didn't think the cold ones would look large enough.


----------



## Sigma (Feb 6, 2010)

My army follows the same conversion concept, and I tried to create and Chapter that is a hybrid of the Space Wolves and Salamanders and successor to both. I even have two squads of t-cav modeled the same as yours, and even Canis on a Carnosaur. Great to see other ppl getting the same great ideas when looking for conversion opportunities! 

I try to have my conversion concept show in all my army units, so I've come up with a few other options as well, like Lizardmen Saurus models as feral lizard beasts that take the role of Fenrisian Wolves in retinues and troop packs.

I've tried mounting Predator and Whirlwind armaments onto my Stegodon models, with hilarious results. I figure the dimensions of the model don't matter as much for long range, non-transport tanks, but in close quarters it would probably cause rule-related problems. For other tanks and my dreadnoughts, I greenstuff'd scales onto large flat areas using a tiny chain mesh as a print.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=5100025a

This page was key for helping me make my Wolf Pack and tac squad models look less Space Wolf and more Salamander.

I'll throw up pics when I get a chance to take some. Keep up the good work yourself!


----------



## Sigma (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yea don't forget the skyclaw assault pack with the new Nid Gargoyle wings in place of jump packs. Another example of the salamanders forging ability combined with the space wolves skill for replicating living creatures using iron and ceramite. More to come I hope!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I've done the exact same thing with my chaos marines, i use them as bikers.
What i did, was i put a magnet in the saddle of the cold one, and then another on the arse of the marines, this way its mroe easily transported


----------

